# IACV Problems



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone know a way to fix this. My car started randomly dying out at idle. It will start back up but the idle will bounce around a bit and die out again. I had this problem before and it was the IACV and i think i got lucky and found one at a junk yard that time but last couple times i haven't had much luck finding cars like mine. It seems as that horse shoe shaped thing that goes over the sensor gets stripped out and it ends up coming off causing the car to not run right. What exactly does that clip do? Anyways i looked around online a bit but seems my options are pretty limited on replacing this part.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can buy a complete IACV valve from Ebay:









1989-1994 NISSAN MAXIMA IACV AIR IDLE CONTROL VALVE OEM 23781-F6503 | eBay


Find great deals for 1989-1994 NISSAN MAXIMA IACV AIR IDLE CONTROL VALVE OEM 23781-F6503. Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.com


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

rogoman said:


> You can buy a complete IACV valve from Ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rogoman said:


> You can buy a complete IACV valve from Ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i seen the ones on ebay but was kinda holding that off as a last resort since i really didn't want to spend that much on a used part but looks like that might be my only option. Thanks.


----------

